# Just to be very clear... Synthetic corks and storage...



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 2, 2009)

I just want to be sure of this after doing some reading here, so would appreciate comments from those who use synthetic corks.

It really makes no difference as to how you store your wine (in terms of bottle placement)?? I can store it upright, upside down, or on its side for months and months??? 

The reason I ask is that my hubby came across a 30-bottle wine rack on-sale, but it will take up space we really don't have. I'd rather store the bottles in the boxes they come in from my retailer... And if I can store them upside down or upright, that would be perfect as I can slide those boxes into our under-stair storage closet. Likely the best wine storage spot in our house in terms of temperature.


----------



## Allen (Oct 2, 2009)

*I am no expert by any means...*

But my understanding is that if you use real cork, you need to store on side so the corck does not dry out and get brittle, but synthetic corks do not have that problem, and therefore could be stored long term standing upright.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2009)

No need to correct you Allen.
Corks (real ones) need to be kept wet. Synthetic ones do not.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 2, 2009)

Seems to me someone was on here last week talking about storing corked bottles upside down in their original cases in consideration of space, I dont remeber if the subject of synthetic corks vs cork was a factor.

I too deal with limited space so the answer could help us both Jo.


Troy


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2009)

That's what I do when I cork my bottles. Turning upside down makes it safer to stack on top of each other. I stack 5 high.


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 2, 2009)

Man that would make an exciting day if fermentation hasn't completed... Bottle rockets


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 2, 2009)

excellent space saving tip Tom, Thanks


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 2, 2009)

Excellent. I will use synthetic corks and either keep upright or upside down in the bottle box.


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 2, 2009)

Another question regarding synthetic corks... Do they prevent oxidation, so there would be no need to add anything further to a kit-wine before bottling, if I plan to age a few bottles for a year or two (depending on my patience)?


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2009)

jojoeastcoast said:


> Another question regarding synthetic corks... Do they prevent oxidation, so there would be no need to add anything further to a kit-wine before bottling, if I plan to age a few bottles for a year or two (depending on my patience)?


You will still need K-meta.


----------



## jojoeastcoast (Oct 2, 2009)

Tom said:


> You will still need K-meta.



Thanks. 

So I would purchase this separately and add it during Step 4: Racking and Clarification (I know the kit comes with some that is used in Step 3: Stabilizing and Clearing, but this isn't enough for aging, correct?).


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2009)

If you do a kit and bottle soon then your OK. Most wines would be better bulk aging. That being said you would add 1/4 tsp of k-meta every 90 days.


----------



## jdeere5220 (Jan 21, 2010)

So if you are just finished with your kit instructions, to the point where they say "bottle the wine", but you want to bulk age for 3 months, should you add the K-meta now or in 3 months right before bottling?


----------



## rawlus (Jan 21, 2010)

typically in a kit, the stabilization step of the instructions ask you to add both k-meta and sorbate. in this instance i would add the k-meta (and sorbate) supplied with the kit. i do not not add additional when i go to carboy instead of bottles. in three months when you are ready to rack/bottle again, add the additional 1/4 tsp per 6/gal. then bottle.

bottomline, dont skip the kit's final k-meta regardless of whether you are bottling or aging. even in bulk storage, the wine will need the k-meta protection.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 21, 2010)

Tom said:


> That's what I do when I cork my bottles. Turning upside down makes it safer to stack on top of each other. I stack 5 high.



The bottles are easier to open this way when you drank soooooo much and can't get off the floor!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jan 21, 2010)

Tom said:


> That's what I do when I cork my bottles. Turning upside down makes it safer to stack on top of each other. I stack 5 high.




Tom, I'm trying to picture how upside down makes it safer to stack.....

I understand the practice for keeping the corks wet.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is how I have my bottler upside down ih cases..





[/IMG]


----------



## vvolf34 (Jan 21, 2010)

Im thinking it provides a nice solid base for the box on top to sit on.

I am now jealous Tom.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2010)

Heck, thats not even HALF of whats in full cases.


----------



## dazz (Jan 28, 2010)

*Bulk ageing*

OK...Lets see.

I want to bottle @1/2 of my first batch.
Just follow instructions with no change....Use cork....Store on its side or upside down after a couple of days. Enjoy it all.

2nd half. Put into an 11L carboy as per kit instructions. After 90 days(ish) add K-meta and bottle with synthetic corks. (And these can stay upright if I want for storage for a longer period of time.)

With the synthetic corks, I want these to last a few years should I change the size or length? I have a Portugese floor corker.

Dazz


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 28, 2010)

Dazz are you talking about your white wine the riesling ? if so I don't think kit white are made to last that long but i could be wrong I haven't done any Kenridge kits yet . I don't know about the size of synthetic corks matter as much as real cork but I'm sure someone will help us out .


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2010)

I think that the wines will last pretty darn far beyond what kit manufacturers state and I have a few wines that are pushing 5-6(not many left) but they are as good or better then after 1 year IMO. I even have a mist kit that wasnt bumped up that is 4 years old and tastes great still. I use perfect agglomerate corks (#9 x 1.75) You might find some corks that are a little longer and those will be better but not easy to come by, they are winery grade. It is possible you can have problems with synthetic corks with the Port. corker, some people have said that the jaws on the port dont have enough strength to fully compress some synth. corks so the corker iris will spread a very small amount cause the corker to have a slight crease in it preventing a goo seal.


----------



## dazz (Jan 29, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Dazz are you talking about your white wine the riesling ? if so I don't think kit white are made to last that long but i could be wrong I haven't done any Kenridge kits yet . I don't know about the size of synthetic corks matter as much as real cork but I'm sure someone will help us out .



No Darlene;
I am about to cork @12 bottles of the Reisling. Then I am thinking of a heavier red, that I haven't picked out yet. 
A Cabernet-Sauvinon from WE cought my eye, from their Selection series.
But I am still looking.
The only reason that I am considering this ageing is that as a newcomer to wine I am not sure how much I will be consuming. So if I can put say half down for consumption say in a year and the other half for a longer period I will be ahead. Not to mention if the wine is improved by this.
And that was my next question.....Are there some wines that are better suited to an extra ageing process?
Dazz


----------



## joeswine (Jan 29, 2010)

*Toms mancave*

that sure is a lot on wine Mr. t


----------



## rawlus (Jan 29, 2010)

whites wines in general are not suited to aging for long periods of time. there are a few exceptions like sauternes but for the most part, whites are ready after suitable resting to get over bottle shock.

highly structured red wines & tannic reds can often handle age of 5-10 years without issue... some can go far longer but again, this is a minority and probably not the sort that we'd be making from concentrates... for the home winemaker, you should not feel you need to deny your enjoyment of the wine for decades... it is unnecessary and may actually result in a lesser quality wine when you do get to drinking it...


----------



## joeswine (Jan 29, 2010)

*long term wines*

I totally agree with the timing statement espesialy with home made with............................


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 30, 2010)

Troy you're just going to have to build a wine room this summer.


----------

